# Candice Swanepoel trägt 'Fantasy Bra' bei der diesjährigen Victoria's Secret Fashion Show



## Toolman (17 Okt. 2013)

Bei der Victoria's Secret Fashion Show ist es eine besondere Ehre, den berühmten "Fantasy Bra" zu tragen, einen mit Edelsteinen verzierten BH im Millionenwert. In diesem Jahr wird das südafrikanische Model Candice Swanepoel das Vergnügen haben - das geht aus einem Foto hervor, das der US-Modekonzern auf Instagram veröffentlichte.

4200 Edelsteine seien in dem teuren Stück verarbeitet worden, heißt es. Zehn Millionen Dollar soll der BH wert sein.

"Ich habe noch niemals etwas so Teures getragen", sagte Swanepoel dem "People"-Magazin. Dem Bericht zufolge wurden Rubine, Diamanten und Saphire verarbeitet. Nur mit Handschuhen dürfe sie den BH anlegen, sagte Swanepoel. "Es ist auch eine Art Feuerprobe. Der BH kommt mit zwei Bodyguards und wir müssen ihn sehr vorsichtig behandeln."

Victoria's Secret hat es verstanden, aus seiner jährlichen Show ein globales Spektakel zu machen, mit den charakteristischen Flügel-Outfits, den prominentesten Models und Auftritten von Popstars wie Rihanna und Justin Bieber.

Swanepoel tritt als Trägerin des "Fantasy Bra" das Erbe von unter anderem Heidi Klum und Gisele Bündchen an. 2012 präsentierte die Brasilianerin Alessandra Ambrosio den teuren BH. Die diesjährige Show wird am 10. Dezember im US-Fernsehen ausgestrahlt.
(Quelle: Spiegel Online)

Hier mal die Liste der Trägerinnen des 'Fantasy Bra' seit 1996 inklusive der Preise für die guten Stücke:

Candice Swanepoel (2013)=$10 million Royal Fantasy Bra + Panties
Alessandra Ambrosio (2012)=$2.5 million Floral Fantasy Bra + Gift Set
Miranda Kerr (2011)=$2.5 million Fantasy Treasure Bra
Adriana Lima (2010)=$2 million Bombshell Fantasy Bra
Marisa Miller (2009)=$3 million Harlequin Fantasy Bra
Adriana Lima (2008)=$5 million Black Diamond Fantasy Miracle Bra
Selita Ebanks (2007)=$4.5 million Holiday Fantasy Bra
Karolina Kurkova (2006)=$6.5 million Hearts on Fire Diamond Fantasy Bra
Gisele Bundchen (2005)=$12.5 million Sexy Splendor Fantasy Bra
Tyra Banks (2004)=$10 Heavenly "70" Fantasy Bra
Heidi Klum (2003)=$11 million Very Sexy Fantasy Bra
Karolina Kurkova (2002)=$10 million Star of Victoria Fantasy Bra
Heidi Klum (2001)=$12.5 million Heavenly Star Bra
Gisele Bundchen (2000)=$15 million Red Hot Fantasy Bra + Panties
Heidi Klum (1999)=$10 million Millennium Bra
Daniela Pestova (1998)=$5 million Dream Angel Fantasy Bra
Tyra Banks (1997)=$3 million Diamond Dream Bra
Claudia Schiffer (1996)=$1 million Million Dollar Miracle Bra

Und das aktuelle Set noch visualisiert (via VS Mainsite + Instagram)


----------



## Punisher (21 Okt. 2013)

Candice ist ne tolle Frau


----------



## kerlonmania (26 Jan. 2014)

Thanks for the news


----------



## snick2005 (7 März 2015)

One of the most beautiful model


----------

